# Just finished my latest engine.



## BenPeake (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone.

My latest engine has come together after much help and advice from members of this forum, thank you. This is the first time I have cast components for an engine and I'm quite happy with the result. I look forward to pursuing casting further. Anyway, here is the video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGUQcx2lcqc[/ame] 

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## nfk (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice engine!
The pulley was a nice touch


----------



## joe d (Oct 26, 2010)

Ben

That came out really well. I especially like the oiler . 
Nice to know that you have a back-up if the lathe's motor
blows a fuse...

Cheers, Joe


----------



## dsquire (Oct 26, 2010)

Ben

Very nice engine Ben. The video is great as well. If it can turn your lathe it must have some real grunt behind it. Best of luck with spreading them around the world. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 26, 2010)

nice little engine Ben


----------



## BenPeake (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. They have been very popular and since I put them on the net last night, more than half have been sold. So I'm pretty happy!


----------



## m_kilde (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Ben

What a nice little build and a great video show too

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Oct 27, 2010)

That baby goes fast! Nice job Ben. Are you going to starting casting flywheels and sell them cheap to all your HMEM buddies?


----------



## BenPeake (Oct 28, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> That baby goes fast! Nice job Ben. Are you going to starting casting flywheels and sell them cheap to all your HMEM buddies?



That will be happening soon. Just have to wait for my crucible so I can melt brass. These flywheels are alluminium with a steel rim, so they are a little more work than a plain brass flywheel.


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow Ben, that little sucker can develop some power. Who needs back gear :big:

BC1
Jim


----------



## compressor man (Nov 8, 2010)

When I saw that tiny thing turning the lathe I laughed out loud!  What a nice little engine, you have a right to be very proud of it. 

What type of valve does it have? 

Chris


----------



## RMS (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Ben,

That is one sweet looking engine! So hats off to you for all your hard work, design and attention to detail. I am a new member here and I am looking to build my first engine. This winning project of yours has really inspired me to think outside the box and be creative.

Congrats!!

Rob


----------



## mklotz (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, a neat engine and the man has good taste in music. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------

